# How to become a mason



## Pastor K. Bonsu (Aug 9, 2017)

it's been seven years since I started searching on how to join the mason family but yet, I couldn't find a way. I have located some of the meeting places in Ghana but I couldn't get access to the place. please lead me through.


----------



## goomba (Aug 9, 2017)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grand+lodge+of+ghana


----------



## Bloke (Aug 9, 2017)

Goomba has posted the above because of people asking about Ghana (of which there have been significant numbers) have been answered. Search the forum and beyond what has been provided here, we cannot assist.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 14, 2017)

I find it a bit hard to understand how Google showed you this site in America but didn't show the Grand Lodge in your own country! Seems a bit suspect to me, especially when it took me around 5 seconds to find it.


----------



## coachn (Aug 14, 2017)

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## JJones (Aug 14, 2017)

I came here expecting Ghana, I was not disappointed.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/ghana-freemasons.28608/


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 15, 2017)

What is the issue with Ghana?  

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2017)

I swear we need to block ghana ip addys

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Aug 15, 2017)

I suspect that Ghanaians have been led to believe that becoming a Freemason will somehow bring them wealth and/or power.


----------



## coachn (Aug 16, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I suspect that Ghanaians have been led to believe that becoming a Freemason will somehow bring them wealth and/or power.


----------



## JJones (Aug 16, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I suspect that Ghanaians have been led to believe that becoming a Freemason will somehow bring them wealth and/or power.



I'm still waiting on this myself. Everytime Grand Lodge sends me a letter I wonder if this is the One...instead, they want my money.


----------



## Richard Atule (Aug 19, 2017)

Derek Harvey said:


> What is the issue with Ghana?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


2B1ASK1! Responsible people does not act this way. If you really need to be a part of this family from your heart, i think you should know how to handle it. The fact that you post a 100 times about how to join does not make you serious in joining. It only means you have a different perception about freemasonry and probably a selfish interest. Real men dont behave like the way Ghanaians post here about joining. 
How can someone in USA answer questions about Ghana?


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 20, 2017)

I see 
 This is true. How are we to know what's going on there. I've had many foreign people ask how it will help them financially. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Charles Thomas (Sep 20, 2017)

Pastor K. Bonsu said:


> it's been seven years since I started searching on how to join the mason family but yet, I couldn't find a way. I have located some of the meeting places in Ghana but I couldn't get access to the place. please lead me through.



Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------



## Phil P (Oct 11, 2017)

Similar post from this same individual was closed sometime ago. Perhaps the same could be done here?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 11, 2017)

Question Answered. Thank you!

Thread Closed.


----------

